# [OpenOffice-bin] pour ou contre ?

## TTK

Hello

Comme j'en ai un peu marre de compiler openoffice j'ai masqué les versions supérieures à la mienne (2.0.3). Or là elle n'est plus dans portage, donc je vais bientôt être embêté. Plutôt que de passer en 2.0.4 vu que la 2.1.0 va arriver, je me dis que je vais tenter openoffice-bin.

Mais comment savoir si elle va marcher aussi bien que ma version à moi ? Notamment au niveau francisation ?

D'autre part, la bin est en 2.1.0 alors que cette version est en ~x86 ??

J'utilise firefox-bin est j'en suis très content, au fait.

----------

## jul16ar

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> Comme j'en ai un peu marre de compiler openoffice j'ai masqué les versions supérieures à la mienne (2.0.3). Or là elle n'est plus dans portage, donc je vais bientôt être embêté. Plutôt que de passer en 2.0.4 vu que la 2.1.0 va arriver, je me dis que je vais tenter openoffice-bin.
> 
> Mais comment savoir si elle va marcher aussi bien que ma version à moi ? Notamment au niveau francisation ?
> ...

 

j'ai toujours utilisé OOo en version binaire sous gentoo. (c'est trop long de tout compiler ...)

j'ignore si la différence de performance est grande par rapport à la version qu'on compile, mais j'en suis tout à fait satisfait, et est en français. (linguas fr fr_FR)

Cordialement,

----------

## guilc

A un moment aussi je me suis dit la meme chose, que c'était trop long, etc... Et j'avais tenté la version binaire.

Ben j'en suis revenu et me revoilà avec ma version sources  :Wink: 

Les raisons sont simples : meilleure intégration, tout simplement. Que des petits détails, mais qui ajoutés un à l'autre font que je pouvais plus encaisser la version binaire (par exemple, gestion/affichage des polices qui foire, j'ignore pourquoi, mais en revenant a la version source, ces petits désagréments ont disparu...)

Alors bon, c'est pas bien pour la planète ça gaspille de l'énergie (  :Laughing:  ) Mais bon, Vive les sources  :Smile: 

Et puis après tout : tu le mets a compiler un soir, et le lendemain matin c'est fini, et y a pas une version tous les jours, donc ça va !

[Edit]

Ah oui au fait : la version source utilise ooo-build (http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Ooo-build), pas la binaire  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

La version binaire est en 32bits, et je souffre du problème du freeze aléatoire avec les applications 32bits sur mon système en x86_64.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462666.html

Donc le choix est vite fait... 

Sinon, je suis d'accord pour l'intégration, et j'ai l'impression que c'est plus réactif en compilé.

----------

## jul16ar

bon du coup je crois que je vais passer à la version compilé moi ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TTK

On lance le soir et le matin c'est compilé: oui, mais moi j'ai un portable, et je me dis que ça lui en met plein la poire de bosser comme ça !

Niveau chaleur, accès disque, batterie ...

Ceci dit il a 5 ans maintenant, sous gentoo, et j'ai toujours rien d'HS. Toshiba c'est du costaud on dirait.

Bon ben je garde ma 2.03 en attendant que la 2.1.0 passe stable en source.

----------

## kwenspc

TTK: t'as pas une machine plus puissante pour servir de serveur de compilation? (distcc ou carrémment environnement complet en crhoot et sync via rsync)

----------

## TTK

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> TTK: t'as pas une machine plus puissante pour servir de serveur de compilation? (distcc ou carrémment environnement complet en crhoot et sync via rsync)

 

Ben non. Avant j'en avais plein au boulot, mais depuis que je suis chef j'ai plus droit de toucher des vraies machines. Que des windose IxPé avec blowffice 2003, et les mails sous Lotus ...

----------

## titoucha

Quant à moi je me contente de la version bin, je ne vais pas la compiler pour le peut que j'utilise Ooo.

----------

## nykos

moi je suis pas pressé, j'attends qu'une version passe en stable pour les amd64 

pour l'instant pas de problèmes avec la -bin à part avec XGL + beryl

----------

## Tom_

Moi je compile chaque nouvelle version.  :Laughing:  Ce n'est pas extrement long à faire, par exemple pour la version 2.1.0, ca m'a pris 4h37 (d'après Genlop) sur mon AMD64 3500+ ... donc c'est raisonnable.

Je préfère compiler OpenOffice plus que d'utiliser la version bin parce que cette version bin déconne sur mon système ~amd64 : problème de lancement, au niveau graphique c'est horriblement moche...

----------

## razer

Perso je préfère la version source principalement pour les dépendances : je le compile avec les USE les plus réduits possibles, ainsi pas de java, pas de dépendance vers des trucs qui ne me servent à rien sous OOo style cairo, gstreamer ou dbus.

J'ai remarqué qu'ainsi ma version compilée est nettement plus rapide à se charger, je pense qu c'est principalement dû à ces histoires de dépendances, étant donné que la majorité des flags est filtrée lors de la compil...

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> TTK: t'as pas une machine plus puissante pour servir de serveur de compilation? (distcc ou carrémment environnement complet en crhoot et sync via rsync)

 

Il me semblait que OO.o n'était pas conçu pour utiliser distcc ? Ca aurait changé ?

Auquel cas, je me tenterais bien une petite compile, par curiosité, histoire de comparer.

Mais jusqu'ici, la version bin m'a toujours suffit.

----------

## Temet

Perso chez moi la version bin est TRÈS TRÈS longue à charger, sur mes deux PC équipés tout de même d'1 Go de RAM.

Je vais finir par tester la version source avec vos conneries moi ... encore que je m'en sers deux fois par mois à tout casser ...

----------

## theniaky

J'utilisais la version source, mais désormais la bin car mon pauvre celeron lutte un peu pour compiler   :Confused:  Je n'ai pas vu de différence au chargement : je trouve que le temps à attendre est horriblement long pour les 2 versions. C'est d'ailleurs un des seuls avantages que je trouve à la suite de microsoft, au moins elle démarre au quart de tour (certains disent que c'est à cause des librairies préchargées, mais pourtant ça démarre quand même rapidement avec wine...).

Pour la plupart des gens, la bin doit suffire à mon avis. Sauf en cas de bug ou d'incompatibilité (64 bits par exemple).

----------

## d2_racing

Pour le temps de compilation de mon P4 2.4 Ghz, j'utilise la version bin et personnellement les 2 versions doivent être sensiblement semblable, par contre j'ai déjà essayé la version compilée et j'ai pas vu de différence dans mon utilisation en tout cas.

+1 au Bin

----------

